# Someone's getting something furry & sweet



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Guess who's getting something tiny, furry, and sweet? :coolwink:


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

is it me?!? Hehehe

I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I think it may be you !!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhhh. yay !!!! can you post some pics ?!?!!!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ooh ooh, you lucky duck!! Where's the pics of your something sweet!! Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Haven't gotten the sweetie yet. But "it" is mine and will be here in a wk or so. Hee hee hee merry christmas to meeeee


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

lucky!!!! nuffin like Puppy Breathe


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Totally unfair! :lol: I can't wait a week. Send me pics!  xoxoxo

Congrats!!!!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats !! I also cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks  I'm pretty excited :toothy10: !
I will have him in a wk or so. He is a LC. 
Here is a pic from the breeder

and here's one with my phone.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*swoon*
OMG....... adorable.......cute....... fluffy... did I leave any Adjectives out?

congrats...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

How exciting!! Do you have any names in mind for this darling?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:laughing5: Nope Jan, don't think so.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Tina, no not yet. Haven't even tried thinking of any yet. Busy time, but will try to get some ideas tomorrow and feel free to throw names my way people.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful baby,love his colour


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

How adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG he is too cute! I just want to kiss him!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG he is beautiful !!!! Congrats!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, you are so lucky !!! I wish I was getting a puppy but 4 dogs is my limit. he is so cute . cant wait to see more pics when you get him


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your new baby boy <3 He is super cute <3


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow, what a little love bug...just perfect....your house is going to be very busy soon .


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

He has just perfect little features! Beautiful eye color also..can't wait to see more pics and what name you choose!
Are you in Indiana? I would love to find some other chi owners close to me. I'm in Indianapolis, Northeast side.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh My!! Bottle some puppy breath and send please!! He's so precious, looks like a real soft (and mischievous) soul!! Congrats!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

thanks ladies. I'm really excited!  will post lots of pics when I get him home.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh gosh.. He's just too cute!!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

He is absolutely stunning! Love his coloring...

I find I have to learn their personality a bit before naming them. Looks can be deceiving!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations on your new baby! ! He is gorgeous!!! I am in love.....makes me want another!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Is it a chi???????


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

cherper said:


> Thanks  I'm pretty excited :toothy10: !
> I will have him in a wk or so. He is a LC.
> Here is a pic from the breeder
> 
> and here's one with my phone.


Omg just saw this wayyyy too cute!!!+ I want!!!+!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes Sherri. A LC male


----------

